# Tips on where to stay en-route Malaga to Faro?



## 118999 (Dec 26, 2008)

hi
We have just spent 6 weeks in France in our Peugeot Boxer Executive - fabulous time touring - although a bit chillier than we had hoped!
My father also has a motorhome and is currently travelling through Spain en-route to Portugal, probably Faro, but he is flexible. (he has the privilege of being retired and can spend all winter away!).
My reason for posting is that he is travelling alone and hasn't managed to meet up with too many Brits so far. He is at Malaga at the moment. Can anyone suggest any places for him to head for, where he is likely to find some like-minded people and enjoy their company? As I say, he doesn't have a set route, just following the sun really!
Many thanks, and look forward to some feedback.
Cheers
Sharon


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

We are at Cabopino at the moment, about 30 miles from Malaga towards Marbella. Good site and a goodly Brit community. If he wants to visit pitch D26 and knock on the door of the ancient Pilote there, we would be glad to introduce him to a few people who should give hime good reason to go on to Faro (us too).
Patrick
PS. PM me if you want a phone number...


----------



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Sharon,
I have just returned from the Tarifa coast and there are plenty of campsites and people to meet in this particular coast, also places to free camp, one very popular is near a campsite called La Paloma lots of motor caravans and plenty of wind and kite surfers

If he is heading for Faro, I found camping Olhao very friendly and plenty of friendly Brits.

I am on my way to UK

Regards Joe


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome to MotorhomeFacts, Sharon  

Moving this thread to "Spain & Portugal Touring" where it should get more attention :wink:

Gerald


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Gerald. 

Camping 'La Rosaleda', Cornil de la Frontera, Nr Cadiz, is a first class campsite with loads of Brits overwintering every year. The site has loads going on and is within walking distance of the town. A far better campsite than any on the Costa del Sol which are a poor lot in my opinion.

Ron


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry, it was Sharon I should have been addressing!


----------



## 118999 (Dec 26, 2008)

Many thanks Patrick, dad seems to have enjoyed his week on the beach near you - so your help and advice paid off, in recommending that he pay a visit!


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Take a look at our website (below) as we've just done pretty much that and been back, oh, 2 hours 

Depends on what you like. Our advice is probably contiversial... Our route is on our site.

We would say, drive as fast as possible to Gibraltar, then Tarifa (wild camp easily - a couple of hot-spots there). Then go to just over the Portugal border (fill up with diesel in Spain first), and then loads of places right on the beach just over the border. much more wild camping friendly.

We didn't fall for Spain much I'm afraid.


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

ob1 said:


> Gerald.
> 
> Camping 'La Rosaleda', Cornil de la Frontera, Nr Cadiz, is a first class campsite with loads of Brits overwintering every year. The site has loads going on and is within walking distance of the town. A far better campsite than any on the Costa del Sol which are a poor lot in my opinion.
> 
> Ron


A lot of people have left this site , as the prices are up, virtually no entertainment. Some have moved down to Zahore, about 6 miles away we joined A c&cc rally at El Rocio, plenty of Brits here, and we have som entertainment.....lots to see in the region, including El Rocio, Riotinto Mines
and obviously Christopher Columbas sailed from here when he discoverd America (should have left it well Alone.lol)


----------

